# HR10-250 - disable no Sat In messages



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

I'll be taking my HR10-250 "offline" soon, but, I've got some content on it that I'd like to watch later on. If I disconnect the Sat connections, I should be able to play Tivo'd shows - but - I understand that the No Sat In messages will appear periodically. Is there a simply way to disable these messages?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The searching for signal messages only show on live programming, not on previous recordings.


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

Da Goon, Ah - thanks for the info...


----------

